# brute 750 plastics scratches and small tears



## kelkelhodges (Jan 28, 2011)

i was thinking about replacing plastics to a differnet color. Kawi green or someting else. Any advice on the best place to purchase or buy used.

I wouldnt mind keeping if i could make look alot better currently RED. Any tips on bringing out the color or sealing??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SC 1


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Lemon Pledge


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

black magic pro shine protectant


----------

